
Show HN: Check if a book on Amazon exists in your O'Reilly subscription - colma
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/oh-really/ihbgojffpnkokgcnooefebfidlhhgkak
======
colma
If you're employed at a company or a member of a library, you may have an
O'Reilly subscription which gives you access to hundreds of books for free.
This extension will check if a book you're looking at can be read for free
from O'Reilly.

A FireFox version is currently in review.

~~~
sachin_m
Thanks for making it, it looks useful. I'm waiting for its Firefox version to
try it.

~~~
colma
Thanks for waiting, the FireFox version is here:
[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/oh-
really/](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/oh-really/)

~~~
sachin_m
The link is not working.

